# Camp grayling-coyotes



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got back from Camp Grayling. 

OMG there are Coyotes EVERYWHERE! 

They started yipping at least 45 minuets before it got dark and keep at it all night long. I counted 3 separate packs. One had 8 dogs in it. I say had, because I killed 4 of them.

Live Fire is still going on as we speak, so DONT BE AN IDIOT and try sneaking down closed roads!

The "Gates" will be opened to public travel after the 25TH.

I swear there are more Coyotes then Deer. If you've ever wanted to try your hand at Coyote hunting, here you go! Just sitting with a toy dog squeaker should get you results.

Mitch


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

We were traininig their last year and we were sitting at a table outside, and they were 30 feet away staring at us. they wouldnt leave.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

We had a cabin very close to Camp Grayling on Naples Rd just off Fletcher/Sharon Rd depending on if you came from M-66 or US-27. That sold in 2003 and there were a few Yotes around then. I know the area well, looks like I may have to get up there and do some population control. My dad was in the guards and there were many saturday afternoons when we would go on to base to the PX just for something to do and then take the tank trails all the way back to our cabin. God I miss those days.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

But main post,and all the ranges are closed to hunting. It is part of the hanson game refuge. thats why the coyotes are there. and for the deer. now out off of 612 range 40 and the impact area,also off of north down river rd. that was all open. the last I knew..


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We have a camper in Frederic, just north of Grayling. I was up there last wk. and a couple nights it seemed like they were yipping all night, some close some far and different directions.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

We spend some time on 7 -mile (inlaws cabin). Yotes all over. They light up almost each night.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I was bear hunting near Sharon last weekend and had a pack start yipping about 50 or so yards behind me before dusk. I did a lip squeek and within a minute I saw them coming. I didn't get a shot at them but saw several and know there were more as the ferns were moving all around me. The next morning on another stand to the south I had another half dozen yotes come by around 9 am. Another squeek and they started my way. The first one busted me in the tree before it got within range. Certainly lots of them in that area. Hopefully I'll get one closer next weekend.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I have heard from a staff srg. marine that if you ask they will allow hunting on some areas.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Used to be several guys around the area that ran their canine line over that way. An area that is notorious for trap theft. It's gotten so bad that most everyone stays clear of there. Its a great place to trap if you want to get rid of some extra traps you don't need. Many reports of theft that way every season.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There are many chunks of the hansen game refuge/camp grayling that are open to hunting. A map is available on the dnr website.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

It sounds like a worthwhile trip if the coyotes are that plentiful. I normally wait for the fur to prime up before I shoot, but the word is that a #1 coyote will be hard to sell _at any price_ this season, so I might as well join the other early birds. Hanson Hills....man those were the days back in the late 70's when fur prices were sky high. I loved those auctions and the summer conventions at Hanson Hills. Roger, I think you bought a lot of my fur when you were working for Crandall Fur. Remember Mel Swinson, Paul Johnson, and Woody Ricker? You are one of the very few survivors in this business.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I remember all those guys. At the Kinross meet last weekend, Frank Crandalls name came up a few times. I almost gave him a call, he lives in Wasilla, AK. Seems as if you're young, and then all of a sudden you're one of the older guys. I love the business and probably be at it till the end. Shoot a coyote anytime you get the chance, sure would like to see them become an endangered species.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I hunt a bit up in Atlanta and evey year there seems to be more and more yote's.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

*sure would like to see them become an endangered species*.


Blaspheme!!!

You'll smoke a toad in Hell for that comment!!!

Must be a Deer hunter.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Craig M said:


> I hunt a bit up in Atlanta and evey year there seems to be more and more yote's.


Gutted a deer in atlanta last yr and before i got the deer in the tree they were all over the guttpile heard several different packs in diff directions answering ....


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

_"Shoot a coyote anytime you get the chance, sure would like to see them become an endangered species."_
_[/COLOR]_ 
I fully understand that sentiment. It was around 1980 that coyotes infiltrated my area, and it didn't take long for them to almost totally displace foxes.
I knew what was coming when I had several reds torn to shreds while in a trap. By comparison to a coyote, foxes are retarded. The only thing that dropped faster than my catch numbers was the fur prices. Sounds like this might be the year things turn full circle for the canine trapper. We used to trap for the fun of it because the fur was worthless....and that's where we'll be again this fall with coyotes...eh? Calling and snaring keeps me involved with taking fur. Like many old trappers I can get down to make a set, but I just can't get back up. You are so right Roger....young today and old tomorrow. Where did the 30 years between go? :sad:


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Live Fire is still going on as we speak, so DONT BE AN IDIOT and try sneaking down closed roads!


He speaks the truth. While i was hunting saturday evening thats all i could here was freakin helicopters and machine guns buzzing. Must of scared the deer away because I didn't see a dang thing all weekend. Lots of coyote sign around that area might come up and trap it a little bit with my dad who knows.


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

My sons are freaking out to get after them. Just did their first youth hunt and we didn't get a deer, but their buddy did. The day after, he was sitting in the same blind and here comes a BIG coyote to dig into the gut pile. He banged his rifle stock on the blind and it took off. Ten minutes later a smaller one comes in and he blasted it with his muzzle loader. Quite the marksmith-70 yard shot!

Got a nice lesson in skinning. Now need to purchase a couple of rifles. I've asked for advice on action/caliber in the rifle/gun section. Thinking a 270 for both coyote/deer. Any feedback you can provide would be appreciated (make, model, caliber, action). Not looking to spend a lot-both my sons and I need rifles! Thanks.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i trap them by barker lake cause i got property over off industrial LOTS of them there and on the shore to shore trail


----------



## mattsghosts (Aug 13, 2009)

My son and I are going out back today to try our luck on calling some yotes in and sighting in the rifles.. We live right off of Arrowhead road, near portage creek road. Will let you know if we had any luck. God bless Republicans..


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You mean sight in THEN hunt...right?


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

nah mitch, he's trying to give the buggers a fighting chance...its like getting a heavyweight boxer drunk before a match against a short sh**.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

They already have more then a fighting chance.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

tried getting one when i was up in grayling over holloween, i stayed out there till my hands went numb and the coyote crossed the trail about 1/4 mile from me. one of those *** moments for me on the walk back!


----------

